# Sticky  House Training Flowchart



## Jorski




----------



## Petra's Dad

Looks pretty accurate lol.


----------



## tim_s_adams

That's awesome, did you make it?


----------



## Jorski

@tim_s_adams No I didn't make it. Saw it on Facebook. I just thought that it was good and would provide a summary answer for all of those housebreaking threads that keep coming up.


----------



## GSDchoice

This is why we didn’t get a puppy ?


----------



## Fodder

love it!
new sticky!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dunkirk

It reminded me of this:



https://i2.wp.com/motleydogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Baby-to-puppy-they-make-you-poop-outside-Funny-dog-photo-with-captions.jpg


----------



## Westx

Love this. Kind of follows the book “How to house train a dog in 7 days.” I have used this book for over 35 years and it has never failed me. Great post.


----------



## WNGD

In other words, prepare to live outside for a week


----------

